

Ask HN: What is 1 growth hack you've learned and improvised from HN? - sksa

For the purpose in increasing your site traffic
======
Terpaholic
It wasn't from HN, but from Patio11 - Instead of having 2 buttons on a landing
page, have one button and present the other one as text below it. I've seen
increases of +30% conversion rate from that.

